# Looking for GQF 1202 instructions



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello All
I've brought a Gqf 1202 incubator and am looking for instructions, I don't mined paying for a copy.
It seems to work quite well but want to know the ins and outs.
Thanks


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.gqfmfg.com/pdf/1202%201250%20Cabinet%20model%20instructions.pdf

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks I will look.
Marie


----------

